# My wife thinks I’m nuts. $ HELLS BAY SOON $



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Well get out there and fish! And if you don’t catch anything but a damn fish, whatever it takes to get another boat!!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Sell everything, buy boats!!!!!!!!!

Boat buying intervention, that's fantastic.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Watch it! 
My wife told me to get the 20 willy roberts...which I did.....now we are moving to the coast of N.C..........from south Ga......... I don't know who won which means i did not......BUT....a small price to pay


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just a matter of perception


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

blueeye said:


> I’ve bought and sold an unhealthy amount of boats the past 10 years and my Dad and wife had an intervention with me when I sold the boat last week and was going to buy another one. I negotiated a deal with her. She said if you fish 5 days over the next 30 days and catch a fish each time out I can get a boat. That boat will be a Hells bay. I thought I would record the days here and hopefully someone will sell me a nice hells bay at the end of this.


Good luck!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

This is a little embarrassing but she never specified anything other than a fish. Day 1 completed. 4 more days to go. I’ll try better next time. This beautiful lizard fish was caught wading around the Dunedin causeway.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

blueeye said:


> View attachment 32902
> 
> 
> This is a little embarrassing but she never specified anything other than a fish. Day 1 completed. 4 more days to go. I’ll try better next time. This beautiful lizard fish was caught wading around the Dunedin causeway.


Day one down.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine knows I'm nuts.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cats count in war!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My in-laws had three boats when I married into the family. Me buying, selling, and buying another boat was considered normal. *lol*


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Life is short, if you can swing it, buy the boat!

I went through a few skiffs in the last 5 years until I purchased an 18’ Waterman last year. Hindsight being 20/20, I should have just bought the HB first and saved myself the hassle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Worst case, find a fish market that sells whole fish! Easy battle to win, no such thing as fair when at war lol! Good luck!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Insanity by definition is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results so unless you were selling hells bays over and over again then you sound fairly sane and I say fairly because the fishing bug has been known to drive people crazy.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Good luck with your quest! The affliction only gets worse with time, I just bought a new folding boat in April and it joins 5 other water craft (2 skiffs, 1 bay boat, 2 kayaks) in the stable. I never spend enough time on land that the relatives can catch me for an intervention.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

blueeye said:


>


I heard big lizard fish actually taste ok.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd be dead baiting hardhead and sail cats all day long. Whatever it takes.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see the size of the lizard fish you catch when your on your hells bay!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'd be dead baiting hardhead and sail cats all day long. Whatever it takes.


I’m thinking bluegill at the local park pond.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

You're NUTS!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

That's good stuff, we need to make sure this thread is off limits to the brides and GF's. I know I don't want mine getting any ideas, in a playful way she already rags on me about buying and selling boats. Good talking with you today John and good luck with your competition. Something tells me you'll have a harder time finding that perfect HB, rather than winning the challenge.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I was considering a new center console and my wife asked last week if I had ordered my boat yet. She's a wonderful woman who accepts my insanity. Good luck with challenge. That might be a citation lizard.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Check out the skiff classifieds... there's a unicorn for sale there. 01 17.8 Morejohn built with a 60 Yamaha 4-stroke. 2k less then I just got mine for... Steal for that skiff, pedigree and ride.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He still has to catch 2 puffer fish 1 needle nose and 3 cats before he can even look. Hope it's still for sale by then.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Do crabs count? If so just go get a lot lizard and you will catch all the crabs you want. You will be in that HB tomorrow!
View attachment 33148


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Do whatever it takes amigo! I had been pretty happy with my old boat for a long time. I wanted to get back into fly fishing again and it wasn't a good fly fishing platform so I was getting itchy. One day I walked into the bedroom, showed her a listing on my iPad and told the wife that I really like this boat. She said, "as in you like it or you are getting ready to spend a whole lot of money like it?" I said she should get ready. She huffed a little and said ok. Now I own my VHP Vantage. I'm pretty lucky. I could have done the challenge no worries on the old boat with soft plastics but I would have been screwed with the challenge on fly...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## olsaltydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Good luck but I think she doesn't know what she got herself into. With lizard fish and others like them on the fair game table, she will have lost before the war begun.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I think YOU need a support group here - I'm sure a number of local members here might help you ensure a catch every day... or is she fishing with you?


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

one day my wife asked my mom if I always had 3 boats at the same time. My mom said no, he used to have one boat and 3 girlfriends so let it be..


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I needed this ^^ today! Great thread too


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Alex Fernandez said:


> one day my wife asked my mom if I always had 3 boats at the same time. My mom said no, he used to have one boat and 3 girlfriends so let it be..


 I would have 3 boats over three girlfriends any day less headaches and expense.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Do whatever it takes amigo! I had been pretty happy with my old boat for a long time. I wanted to get back into fly fishing again and it wasn't a good fly fishing platform so I was getting itchy. One day I walked into the bedroom, showed her a listing on my iPad and told the wife that I really like this boat. She said, "as in you like it or you are getting ready to spend a whole lot of money like it?" I said she should get ready. She huffed a little and said ok. Now I own my VHP Vantage. I'm pretty lucky. I could have done the challenge no worries on the old boat with soft plastics but I would have been screwed with the challenge on fly...


So what color is the new mercedes?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> So what color is the new mercedes?


Same color as the new GE Signature series appliances that I think we'll be getting in the kitchen pretty soon...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't u know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Make sure you plan that nice long vacation she will want around the tarpon season; tell her the keys are beautiful in May.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Same color as the new GE Signature series appliances that I think we'll be getting in the kitchen pretty soon...


Ouch. This hit home. The exact argument was used against me to justify the new kitchen. "Well that $60k boat sure got done didn't it?!?" The kitchen morphed into the new living room too... 

Ya know what? It was worth it. The Professional is an instrument. Precision tool, totally functional in fit, form, and design.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

FlyBy said:


> I was considering a new center console and my wife asked last week if I had ordered my boat yet. She's a wonderful woman who accepts my insanity. Good luck with challenge. That might be a citation lizard.


Just wait!!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

So the take away is these boats run about 60-150 thousand by the time its all said and done. Happy wife happy life!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

makin moves said:


> So the take away is these boats run about 60-150 thousand by the time its all said and done. Happy wife happy life!


I think the takeaway is to find a wife that loves to fish almost as much as you and understands the value of a good skiff and that closet full of G Loomis tubes and Tibor boxes. I say almost that way she doesn’t always want to come. Sure would be nice to just have to pay for vacations to exotic locations with great fishing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the wife will never be the GF again.....ever.....respectability brings different expectations........which keeps us alive longer..... for sure


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I consider myself lucky to have a wife that would rather spend a day on the skiff than at the mall. She also does un-wifely things like order rifle ammo sent to the house in 1000 round cases, and pesters me to buy her a good 1911 because she hates her Glock.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> So what color is the new mercedes?


Aint that the truth. Back in the early 80s I found a duplex at Wrightsville Beach for 75K that had owner financing and only required a 10% downpayment. My wife said if I did this deal she was going to go charge $7500.00 worth of furniture. I backed out of the deal. Today that house is probably worth close to two million, and said wife became Plaintiff A shortly thereafter. Probably the biggest regret in my life.....


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> and pesters me to buy her a good 1911 because she hates her Glock.


A woman with true taste. You did good.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Pole Position said:


> Aint that the truth. Back in the early 80s I found a duplex at Wrightsville Beach for 75K that had owner financing and only required a 10% downpayment. My wife said if I did this deal she was going to go charge $7500.00 worth of furniture. I backed out of the deal. Today that house is probably worth close to two million, and said wife became Plaintiff A shortly thereafter. Probably the biggest regret in my life.....


Moral of the fable, a wife and good financial investments are generally mutually exclusive. My ex wife thought an investment was something that paid you and didn’t require initial capital and sacrifice to be put in.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> I consider myself lucky to have a wife that would rather spend a day on the skiff than at the mall. She also does un-wifely things like order rifle ammo sent to the house in 1000 round cases, and pesters me to buy her a good 1911 because she hates her Glock.


Definite Keeper...just do not piss her off,,,ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Skunked today. I don’t know how this little guy couldn’t have caught just one wading around Phillipi park. I did have a lady fish. If anyone is interested in a charter I don’t know any.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My wife just thinks I'm nuts... no reason !


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

blueeye said:


> Skunked today. I don’t know how this little guy couldn’t have caught just one wading around Phillipi park.


The fish saw you pull up in that Land Rover. They did you a favor. If they had been biting you would have stayed and then your car wouldn't start when it was time to leave.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> The fish saw you pull up in that Land Rover. They did you a favor. If they had been biting you would have stayed and then your car wouldn't start when it was time to leave.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

blueeye said:


> Skunked today. I don’t know how this little guy couldn’t have caught just one wading around Phillipi park. I did have a lady fish. If anyone is interested in a charter I don’t know any.
> View attachment 33626


Try a loop knot next time - helps the action a lot!

Good luck on the HB countdown!!!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wading.... don't really need a new boat for that. But, if the rules allow it...go for it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Definite Keeper...just do not piss her off,,,ever!!!!!!!


It's cool, she carries a Glock and I run a 1911...she'll probably miss


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> It's cool, she carries a Glock and I run a 1911...she'll probably miss


I always found that motivation counts for a lot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought just mentioning a Hells Bay would trigger fish on my rod. Back to back days of skunking. I might have to break down and hire a fishing guide. LOL


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

There ya go! Hey, if any fish at all is fair game -- just throw live or fresh dead shrimp on a short Carolina rig around some structure, and you're in business!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I’m so good I even surprise myself. This is almost embarrassing but Day 3 complete. Going to Orlando this weekend to check on some boats.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Moral of the fable, a wife and good financial investments are generally mutually exclusive. My ex wife thought an investment was something that paid you and didn’t require initial capital and sacrifice to be put in.


A wife is a hedge against wealth.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> I consider myself lucky to have a wife that would rather spend a day on the skiff than at the mall. She also does un-wifely things like order rifle ammo sent to the house in 1000 round cases, and pesters me to buy her a good 1911 because she hates her Glock.


That's a good woman right there. I have one like that, too.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> That's a good woman right there. I have one like that, too.
> View attachment 34056


Now that’s awesome. I would love someone to get some good action shots of me on the bow. If you can have hobbies that compliment each other and mesh well it’s a win win.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

She is not getting action shots of a schmuck on the bow with that lens.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, hey, I'm the schmuck on the bow.


----------

